# Turtle Mugged by Snails



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2008)

A turtle was walking down an alley in New York when he was mugged by a gang of snails. A police detective came to investigate and asked the turtle if he could explain what happened. 

The turtle looked at the detective with a confused look on his face and replied _?I don't know, it all happened so fast.?_


----------



## Banned (Dec 27, 2008)

For the record, it wasn't me.  I've never even been to NY.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2008)

Because you are afraid of being mugged by snails?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

...I couldn't find a Turtle...

YouTube - Crazy Worms


----------



## white page (Dec 27, 2008)

:clap: this made me laugh out loud !


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

- I'm glad WP.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2008)

Another turtle video is mentioned here:

The Slowskys (YouTube video of fictional turtles) - Psychlinks


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

:lol: - Thanks Daniel!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 27, 2008)

Good one Daniel.

I tried so hard the other night to find a good penguin joke......I am still looking :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 27, 2008)

:rofl:  the Slowsky's rock!  rockstar


----------



## Daniel (Dec 28, 2008)

NicNak said:


> :rofl:  the Slowsky's rock!  rockstar



Yes, they do rock, but the music is so slow it's more like a waltz


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

:teehee:


----------



## amastie (Dec 28, 2008)

:funny:
thanks again Daniel


----------

